# Clonen des Systems auf (fast) identischen Laptop

## gosar

Hallo gentoo-Gemeinde...

Obwohl ich immer gegen eine Neuinstallation meines Laptop angesehen habe, konnte ich mich schliesslich doch dazu durchringen.

Meine Yoper-Installation (Gott, vergib mir) musste somit Gentoo weichen und ich könnte mir jetzt noch in den Hintern treten das nicht schon viel eher gemacht zu haben...   :Laughing: 

Mein bisheriges System war ein Compaq Armada E500 mit 500 Mhz PIII Prozessor, 128 MB Ram und 11 GB Festplatte.

Nun habe ich einen weiteren Laptop erstanden. Wieder einen Compaq Armada E500, diesesmal aber mit 800 MHz PIII, 512 MB Ram und 40 GB Festplatte.

Obwohl ich erfolgreich distcc einsetze will ich mir nun die Neukompilierungsdauer sparen und das System auf den neuen Laptop clonen.

Das System ist ja nahezu identisch. Einzig das im neuen Rechner vorhandene DVD-Laufwerk und die interne Netzwerkkarte sind neben den oben beschriebenen Komponenten noch unterschiedlich. 

Bevor jetzt ein RTFM kommt: Ich habe hier im Forum und anderswo schon etliches gelesen, nur wurde a) das Thema schnell OT, b) kam keine wirklich empfohlene Variante heraus oder c) ging es dabei um 2 wirklich in allen Punkten komplett identische Systeme.

Ich möchte also von den Vorteilen der nun größeren Festplatte profitieren.

Partitionen alter Laptop:   /boot 32M (hda1),   swap 512 M (hda2), / Rest von den 11 GB (hda3)  

Partitionen neuer Laptop: /boot 32M (hda1),   swap 768 M (hda2), / Rest von den 40 GB  (fs: ext3)  (hda3)

Mir wären jetzt folgende Varianten zur Kopieren der Installationen bekannt:

1) Mittels dd

    Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe würden hier aber die unterschiedlichen Festplatten- bzw. Partitionsgrößen ein Problem darstellen. 

    Sollte dem nicht so sein, bitte eben erklären wie und warum.

2) Mittels Image-Software

    Dito Problem unterschiedliche Festplatten- bzw. Partitionsgrößen

3) tar

    Auf alten Rechner Tarball erstellen, Neuen Rechner (Partitionen bereits eingerichtet) mit Knoppix starten, root (/) und /boot ins Knoppix-Homeverzeichnis (z.B.)  mounten. Tarball via SSH auf den neuen Rechner ziehen und Tarballl entpacken.

    Könnte klappen, wenn die richtigen Optionen gesetzt sind. 

    Welche Optionen müsste ich beim Erstellen und Entpacken des Tarballs setzen um Rechte und Ownerships beizubehalten und welche Verzeichnisse müssten oder könnten ausgelassen werden?

4) tar und netcat

    Ich habe hier http://www.ebruni.it/docs/clone_linux/t1.htm eine Anleitung gefunden, wie der Autor das Problem mit tar und netcat löst.

Hierbei wird das Tarball nicht auf dem alten Rechner erstellt, sondern via Stream direkt zum neuen Rechner "geleitet" und eingespielt.

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Methode?

Welche Methode würdet Ihr empfehlen? Vielleicht mit ner kleinen kurzen Beschreibung, wie dir Durchführung aussieht?

Da ich inzwischen Papa bin sind meine Experimentierzeiten durch Veto meiner Regierung leider etwas eingeschränkter als früher.

Da tun langatmige Fehlversuche schon weh  :Wink: 

Die Gentoo-Installation auf dem 500 MHz Laptop hat ja schon etliche Zeit in Anspruch genommen.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir nachfühlen.

Vielen Dank   :Smile: 

Gruß,

gosar

----------

## beejay

Willkommen im Forum!

Eine der wichtigsten Regeln hier lautet: Benutze die Suchfunktion!

Das Thema wird hier alle Nase lang mal behandelt.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328033.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-286153.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-178827.html

usw. usw.

----------

## gosar

Ahhhh... Stage 4 könnte das gesuchte Stichwort sein.

Vielen Dank.

Werde ich heute mal probieren.

Wie gesagt, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Plattengrößen kommt eine 1zu1-Kopie nicht in Frage, deswegen bin ich mir wegen der Variantionen unsicher geworden.

Mit Stage4 sollte das aber klappen.

Thanx..

gosar

Und wie immer ein Fall von RTFM  :Wink: 

Oder besser SiTFB   :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

Hallo gosar, willkommen in gentoo-forum!

Auch mir lag erst mal ein rtfm auf der Zunge, welches ich jetzt aber runterschlucke und Dir beschreibe, wie ich das mache.   :Wink:  (die Forumregeln solltest Du trotzdem lesen)

Also im Prinzip kannst Du das alte System ja einfach taren (zb. auf dvd) , die neue Platte nach dem gleichen Schema partitionieren und wieder einspielen. Wenn der Prozzi das Gleiche Modell ist (P3) kannst Du die make.conf ja so lassen. Den Kernel wirst Du ein bischen neukompilieren müssen, Grub ausführen und evtl. ein paar config-files umbiegen. Das wär's

Den tar-Teil mache ich immer so und ja, es ist ein kryptischer Befehl   :Rolling Eyes: 

Zum packen

```

cd /

tar -cvpl --exclude=/var/tmp/* --exclude=/root/.ccache/* --exclude=/tmp/* --exclude=/proc/* --exclude=/dev/* --exclude=/sys/* --exclude=/mnt/* -f /mnt/floppy/root.tar / 

```

Backuped die / Partition nach /mnt/floppy/root.tar

Du kannst, wenn's Dir auf Platz ankommt auch noch den tar Parameter -z oder -j setzen (zeitintensiv).

Bei  --exclude=/mnt/* musst Du halt wieder /mnt/cdrom /mnt/dvd etc. wieder anlegen.

Ansonsten kannst Du das wieder mittels

```

cd /ort/wos/hinsoll

tar xvplf /mnt/floppy/root.tar

```

Wichtig: AN diesem Ort auspacken.

Da mein /home und /boot auf anderen Partitionen liegen, führe ich das da auch noch aus.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte also von den Vorteilen der nun größeren Festplatte profitieren.
> 
> 

 

Verstehe ich nicht wirklich, solange Du das Partitionsschema beibehälst, profitierst Du davon ja automatisch.

Wenn nicht, also wenn Du auf dem Zielrechner ein anderes Partitionsschema hast, einfach /etc/fstab bearbeiten...

So, ich hoffe ich hab mal alles und es hilft Dir weiter   :Very Happy: 

Tar ist ein bischen hackelig, aber doch sehr praktisch und schnell wenn's um sowas geht. Die Dateirechte werden natürlich beibehalten, solange Du es als root ausführst.

----------

## gosar

Und nochmals einen untertänigsten Dank für den Tipp.

Der Prozessor ist wie beschrieben ein PIII 800 auf dem neuen Laptop und ein PIII 500 auf dem alten Laptop.

Aber ich denke eine Neukompilierung des Kernels sollte trotzdem die sicherste Variante sein.

Habe ich schon gesagt, dass eventuell noch zwei Armada e500 mit 1000 Ghz dazukommen?   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe..

Gruß,

gosar...

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ich denke eine Neukompilierung des Kernels sollte trotzdem die sicherste Variante sein.
> 
> 

 

Nee, nicht wegen dem Prozzi. Wegen Netzwerkkarte/Grafik/Sound wirst Du darum nicht rumkommen...

Ansonsten, nix zu danken. Probier's erst mal aus.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe ich schon gesagt, dass eventuell noch zwei Armada e500 mit 1000 Ghz dazukommen? 
> 
> 

 

Oh Mann, wozu brauch man so viele Rechner???   :Laughing: 

----------

## gosar

 *Quote:*   

> Oh Mann, wozu brauch man so viele Rechner???

 

Hmmm... 2 davon wandern ja auch noch in die Verwandschaft...

Ansonsten gibts ja noch nen 19-Zoll Rack mit Server als Router/Firewall + NFS-Filmserver für die Dboxen im Haus (mit Mandrake 10, welches auch  schleunigst Gentoo weichen muss, nen Windows-Daddel-Rechner, einen Programmier-Rechner und 3 alte Kisten, die nur aus Herzblut/Faulheit noch rumstehen....   :Smile: 

Warum man so viele braucht? hmmm.. Ich sag mal Distcc (rausred)...

.. und ich mag diesen permanent vorhandenen Lüfterunterton, welcher einem im kompletten Haus in jeder Etage begleitet...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Martux

Uhh, wo ich das jetzt noch mal les...

Gosar schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte also von den Vorteilen der nun größeren Festplatte profitieren. 
> 
> Partitionen alter Laptop: /boot 32M (hda1), swap 512 M (hda2), / Rest von den 11 GB (hda3) 
> ...

 

Nimm den  Rest von den 40 GB (fs: ext3) (hda3) und unterteil' ihn in 

6G system (/root) und den Rest /home. Nimm für beides reiserfs, nicht 4 oder so, nur reiserfs. 

Habe mit dem setup *beste* Erfahrungen gemacht und werde es nie wieder anders machen...

Just my 2 Cent.

Marcus

----------

## gosar

Gute Idee... noch ist es ja nicht zu spät.

Aber ReiserFS? Irgendwie gehen die Meinungen darüber ja sehr durcheinander.

Dachte ich wäre mit ext3 gut bedient.

Wie siehts denn in Sachen Performance mit ReiserFS aus?

Dauern die Zugriffe durchs journaling länger?

----------

## Martux

gosar schreibtete:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie siehts denn in Sachen Performance mit ReiserFS aus? 
> 
> Dauern die Zugriffe durchs journaling länger?
> ...

 

Also gerade bei sehr kleinen Dateien (portage, someone?), auch /usr/src/linux-*

hat reiserfs wohl einen *GROSSEN* Performancevorteil.  Und es ist sehr stabil. Nicht reiserfs4, damit habe ich keine Erfahrung. Stabilität im filesystem ist mir lieber...

... and may the source be with Gnu, too, buddy  :Smile: 

----------

## gosar

marc@amarok hat geschreibt:

 *Quote:*   

> Also gerade bei sehr kleinen Dateien (portage, someone?), auch /usr/src/linux-* 
> 
> hat reiserfs wohl einen *GROSSEN* Performancevorteil. Und es ist sehr stabil. Nicht reiserfs4, damit habe ich keine Erfahrung. Stabilität im filesystem ist mir lieber...

 

Da hast Du wahr!   :Smile: 

Ok.. I'll give it a try...

Wenns dann doch irgendwann Schwierigkeiten machen sollte:

Wie ich im Notfall mein System Taren, beiseite schaffen, Dateisystem ändern und System wieder aufspielen kann weiss ich ja nun.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cpt_McLane

 *gosar wrote:*   

> (mit Mandrake 10, welches auch  schleunigst Gentoo weichen muss)

 

[OT]

ha, mein werk... ich hab ihm von gentoo erzählt und "bekehrt"   :Wink: 

[/OT]

mal spaß beiseite...

wäre nett, wenn du deine endgültige Lösung hier posten würdest, wenn du dann soweit bist. mich interessiert das auch, da ich evtl. ein änliches projekt angehen werde.

----------

## Marlo

Also ich habe es bisher immer so gehalten, dass ich die Festplatte des neuen Rechners an den alten Rechner angeschlossen habe. Entweder übers Netz oder Direkt dran, was mir am sympathischten ist. 

Unabhängig von den Festplatten und Partitionengrößen (das ist ja der große  Nachteil von dd) kommt es bei Linux darauf an,  die symbilischen Links als solche mit rüber zu  kopieren.  Dd stört m.e nur und macht einen von ehemals vergebenen Partitionengrößen abhängig. Mit tar ist man frei, was die Größe der alten und der neuen Partition angeht.  Dabei würde ich auch nicht fragen, welche Dateibäume man auslassen kann, ist eh nur eine Sache von Sekunden oder Minuten. Wichtig ist das korrekte mounten der Partitionen einer Festplatte untereinander (root, boot, var etc.).  Und dann einfach:

```
(cd /aldepladde ; tar cf - .) | (cd /neuepladde ; tar xvf -)
```

Mann kann zuschauen und wenns drüben ist, ist es garantiert ok.

[ Edit] Und diese Methode ist unabhängig vom Dateisystem der alten zur neuen Platte.

[ Nochmals Edit] Am besten ist es, wenn man die erste und zweite Platte von einer Dritten (von der man in diesem Moment gebootet hat) mountet, dies kann auch von einer CD ala  Knoppix oder Lifecd sein. Man bootet also vom Drittsystem hoch, mountet dann die Partitionen der ersten Festplatte untereinander und macht das mit der neuen Festplatte genauso. Ja, und danach obigen Befehl und es flutscht.

----------

## gosar

Cpt_McLane schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT] 
> 
> ha, mein werk... ich hab ihm von gentoo erzählt und "bekehrt"  
> ...

 

Jap.. Du und noch so ein paar andere  :Wink: 

Ich bin gerade noch am werkeln. Das Taren dauert hier seine Zeit.. Nach dem Übertragen bin ich nun am enttaren.. schaun mer mal ob's klappt...

Marlo schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich habe es bisher immer so gehalten, dass ich die Festplatte des neuen Rechners an den alten Rechner angeschlossen habe. Entweder übers Netz oder Direkt dran, was mir am sympathischten ist.
> 
> 

 

Full ACK, aber leider bei Laptops nicht so einfach....   :Smile: 

----------

## Marlo

 *gosar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Full ACK, aber leider bei Laptops nicht so einfach....  

 

Ist es auch nicht über ein Netz möglich?

----------

## gosar

Ich brauche mal eben Eure Hilfe...

Habe die Dateien wie von marc@amarok beschrieben auf dem alten System getart und dann via ssh auf den neuen (mit gentoo-Inst-CD gebooteten) Rechner übertragen. Dort enttart und mich via chroot in die neue Umgebung geschaltet.

Dort existiert nun natürlich kein Inhalt in /dev (weil ja beim taren herausgenommen).

Wie kann ich das forcieren? Gibts da einen Befehl für?

Da ich keine Devices habe kann ich auch Lilo nicht ausführen und somit auch nicht neu booten..

Habe ich da irgendwo etwas überlesen?

Hilfe.....  :Wink: 

----------

## Cpt_McLane

ich weiß jetzt leider nicht, wie man gezielt nur ein verzeichnis aus nem tarball entpackt und aus man tar werde ich diesbezüglich auch nicht recht schlau, aber wenn du weißt wie, schau mal in nem stage3 archive nach dem /dev und ob du es gezielt entpacken kannst.

der einfache weg (den ich dann gehen würde):

entpacke es in ein bisher leeres verzeichnis und verschiebe dann das erstellte /wo/auch/immer/dev nach /dev...

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dort existiert nun natürlich kein Inhalt in /dev (weil ja beim taren herausgenommen). 
> 
> Wie kann ich das forcieren? Gibts da einen Befehl für?
> ...

 

Erst mal von Live-Cd starten, neue Festplatte mounten, auch /boot und dann lilo/grub-setup ausführen. Um die Einträge in /dev kümmert sich udev meines Wissens beim hochfahren. Korrigiert mich, wenn das nicht stimmt.

----------

## mrsteven

/dev/null und /dev/console muss man selbst auf der /-Partition anlegen.

----------

## gosar

Habe im IRC ne Antwort bekommen.

Vor dem Changeroot ein 

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

eingeben...

Dann funktioniert es..

(Vom anschliessenden Kernelpanic beim Booten mal abgesehen)  :Wink: 

Kompiliere den Kernel gerade mal "vorsichtshalber" neu,,

----------

## gosar

Ok.. der 1. Kernel-Panic lag daran, dass ich Reiser nicht bei der Kernelkompilierung aktiviert hatte.

Der dann folgende  2. Kernel-Panic  lag daran, dass ich dann Reiser als Modul eingebunden habe.

Das Boot-FS muss aber zwangsweise im Kernel kompiliert sein.   :Smile: 

Nun habe ich in der /etc/fstab die Partitionen / (hda3) und /home (hda4) als reiserfs mit der Option "default" eingebunden.

System fährt hoch, weisst mich aber darauf hin, dass diese Partitionen nur "readonly" sind.

Muss da nochmal ran...

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vor dem Changeroot ein 
> 
> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  Das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Gut das Du's gefunden hast, da bist Du ja schon ziemlich weit gekommen.

In meiner fstab sind die reiserfs-Partitionen so eingebunden, vielleicht hilfts:

```

/dev/hda2               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

```

----------

## gosar

I did it...

Der Eintrag in der /etc/fstab wars...

Im dmesg zeigt er zwar immer noch etwas kurioses an:

```

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly

```

Hat das mit meiner root-Partion zu tun oder eher mit einer fehlenden Unterstützung einer RAMDISK-Funktion im Kernel?

Mein alter Laptop hatte nur 128 MB Speicher und dort hatte ich das deaktiviert.

Der neue hat 512 MB, habe nur vergessen diese Option im Kernel zu aktivieren...

Ist es sinnvoll das zu tun ?

----------

## Martux

Gratuliere  :Wink: 

Also ich glaube, dass das ok ist. Bei mir sagt dmesg auch:

```

ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)

ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

```

Schätze mal, das ist normal!

----------

## gosar

 *Quote:*   

> Schätze mal, das ist normal!

 

Na.. dann wollen wir es mal dabei bewenden lassen  :Wink: 

Ich denke aber, dass ich die Ramdisk-Unterstützung vorsichtshalber noch in den Kernel einbaue...

Man weiss ja nie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *gosar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im dmesg zeigt er zwar immer noch etwas kurioses an:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist normal. Das Filesystem wird erst readonly gemountet, damit fsck das Dateisystem auf Fehler überprüfen kann. Nach der Fehlersuche wird es nochmal gemounted, dann aber read-write.

----------

